# FS: wood, ornaments



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

* 4 pieces of manzanita wood* More stumpy than branchy, see pics. Also have a large cave/stump type ornament. Attaching pics of wood and fake cave. The two drier-looking pieces of wood were submerged until about 10 days ago, and should still sink fine. The other two are still submerged. Also have a couple of other ornaments like a smaller realistic looking hollow log. Wood $10 each, cave $5






















*2 very tall/large fake plants* - These looked awesome in my tall tank since they went right to the top, or would be very 'flowing' in a smaller tank. Pics show them in my tall 150G. $20 for the pair.








*almost completely full 600G container of SeaChem Alkaline Buffer*. $5

*Salter Air Pump with tee junction and air line* Reasonably quiet pump - $5

*C02 ladder* - For DIY C02 setup - $5

Come and get it, I need this stuff gone so it is priced low! Make me an offer or get a deal on multiple items. I might not be too flexible on the Eheim/Hydor combo yet as I think they are quality and in-demand equipment, but the rest I just want it gone quickly.

Thanks for reading, and Happy Fishkeeping!


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Pics of the manzanita wood please!


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

I will take pictures of the wood soon and add them to the posting, just need to take a few minutes and pull them out of the tanks to take good pics.

Just dropped prices on the Spec setup and the Hagen 20 gallon.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

PM,ed for small tank


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

Is the 10g still available?


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

To the person who PM'd me about the 20G, your inbox is full. Tank is still available.

Price drop on the 150G tank/stand to $250!


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Price drops on many items, the 6' tank/stand/tops are now $225!

I was disassembling/cleaning the Fx5 to see if I could get it running any quieter, and I broke the impeller shaft! My bonehead move is your gain, get the filter and a ton of media for $60! Same impeller as FX6, so it is definitely available.

Fluval Spec now 20$! Spice up your desk!

I will add pictures of wood tomorrow.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

nice deal on the spec
good luck with sale
bump


----------



## mikeymic (Mar 9, 2011)

Would you consider 175.00 for the tank?
Thanks! You can e mail me [email protected]


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

pm sent...


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

FX5 and 303 are gone.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Fish are gone, all tanks and equipment can go at any time.

I'm going to leave the tank with water in it for viewing.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Some new additions and pics of wood.

Highlight is an Eheim 2213 canister filter paired with a Hydor ETH 200 watt inline heater, also a cheap 22G fish-friendly tank package.

Also dropping price on AC 110, get yourself some dirt cheap high capacity filtration.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm interested in the inline heater. Do you also have the adapters so it will fit on a larger gauge tubing?

Please let me know.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

No, I don't have any adapters. I believe this one is 1/2" OD on ends of the heater.

Morgan


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Morgan.

Thanks for the response. I just also realized it is too small for the purpose I want it for.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

PM sent! Thanks.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Eheim 2213 and Hydor heater are sold. Make me an offer on remaining items!

Morgan


----------



## Scorp (Feb 9, 2014)

You have a pm


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Bump! I want it gone, make me an offer on anything listed.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

bump to the top! This stuff is going to be gone soon one way or another, make me an offer!


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

These are some nice little stumpy pieces of wood, make me an offer. Also some pretty nice tall fake plants, if you have a taller aquarium without live plants, these will improve it!


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Bump, wood and ornaments need to go, make me an offer. Also have some different sizes of vinyl hoses I need to get rid of, one is 3/4" ID by 20 or 25'. Good for fairly fast draining of larger tanks, will sell for $10.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Looking for any kind of offer on the wood/ornaments! Very close to my move and all this stuff will be given to an acquaintance in the very near future.

These are 4 nice pieces of wood, and the fake plants look great in a taller aquarium. Need it gone!


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

closing thread


----------

